# Dragon DX vs. Dragon DXS goggles



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

anyone know how much smaller they are


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

They are a noticable amount smaller. I ride Dragon DX's for night riding and my girl wear's the DXS all the time. The DX are already a small goggle so the DXS would prob be too small for you.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Even at its largest, the DX's I have barely fit around my helmet.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm only 15 would they still be to small


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

Anybody Else


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Will you be wearing a helmet?
With a helmet, I think it'd be pretty hard to fit the DXS's, but it all depends on the size of your head really, age isn't really a determining factor.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Did I mention the DXS are a kids goggle? In an age when goggle lenses are getting wider and spherical these goggles are probably considered even too small for kids.


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

O that sucks I'll prolly still where them even though they are to small they prolly just won't fit when i wear a helmet


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

O yea and i went to the store yesterday and they didn't seem to bad


----------

